# pot scrubbers?



## Adamo (Apr 15, 2011)

Where is the best place to find cheap pot scrubbers in the lower mainland. i have hit a few dollar stores in my area and cant find them? looking to use them in my DIY sump I need to fill a large rubbermaid. thanks


----------



## Ra's al Ghul (Apr 28, 2010)

Dollar giant Hastings street Burnaby


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

You may have to look around. For a while I was going to a store in Surrey, but my local dollar store finally carries them now.

Best filter media, bar none!


----------



## Victor (Apr 21, 2010)

I have found them in all the dollar giants and dollaramas in the Vancouver area


----------



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

They are getting expensive now.
In Surrey the only ones I can find are the ruffled one at about 3 for $2.

I like the old rolled mesh ones.


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

mikebike said:


> I like the old rolled mesh ones.


Me too. When they develop runs and start unraveling they make great filter media


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

Walmart has them 6 for $1, if you can't find them at dollar stores.


----------



## Adamo (Apr 15, 2011)

sweet thanks


----------

